# Angeln ist die Videospiel-Innovation des Jahrhunderts



## Michael.S (31. August 2021)

In Wow Angel ich noch jeden Tag  , Motivation hat mann da aber schon lange nicht mehr , es ist ja auch ziemlich simpel , Auswefen und wenn die Pose wackelt anklicken fertig , mann kann den Fang verkaufen und das bringt Gold , deshalb mache ich es im Moment , es müßte mal wieder etwas besonderes zu fangen sein , wie zb. die riesige Kanalratte , die findet mann nur an einer Stelle im Spiel und mann mus auf alle Fälle sehr lange Zeit darauf Angeln, bei mir waren es sogar Monate bis ich sie hatte bei zig Tausend würfen , etwas leichter zu bekommen ist die Wasserschildkröte aber das sind auch einige Tausend Würfe , es gibt leider schon lange nichts neues


----------



## Bomeo (31. August 2021)

Zocken ist neben Angeln meine dritt liebste Freizeitbeschäftigung. Ich habe so ziemlich jedes größere Rollenspiel gespielt und dort kann man das Angeln eigentlich nicht mit dem tatsächlichen Angeln gleichsetzen. Meistens hält man ein Stock mit Schnur ins Wasser, wartet bis das Spiel sagt, dass man ein Knopf drücken muss und meistens hat man dann schon den Fisch gelandet. (Das war jetzt sehr grob zusammengefasst)
Das Angeln geht dort meist sehr eng mit Kochen und Handwerk einher womit man sich in Spielen Essen herstellen kann welches Werte steigert und/oder Eigenschaften gewährt. Daher machen es viele nicht wirklich aus der Freude am Angeln im Spiel sondern aus der Notwendigkeit heraus oder um Geld zu verdienen.

Anders verhält es sich mit Angelsimulationen.
Ich habe Fishing Planet und Ultimate Fishing Simulator VR gespielt und naja... Sie nennen sich Simulator aber sind noch weit vom tatsächlichen Angeln entfernt.
Sie sind ganz lustig aber nicht ganz überzeugend. Zum entspannten Zocken reichen sie aber allemal 

LG


----------



## rippi (31. August 2021)

Nur in Animal Crossing und Pokemon. Überhaupt bin ich erst durch Animal Crossing Wild World damals zu so einem fanatischen Angler geworden. Aber letztendlich ist das alles nichts gegen Qix, dem besten Spiel überhaupt.


----------



## DenizJP (31. August 2021)

Was soll ich schreiben ^^

durch den Fishing Planet Angelsimulator auf der PS4 hab ich nach 20 Jahren Pause 2019 meinen Angelscheint gemacht    


das in Japan ist aber lustig - die haben dort teilweise echt spaßige Angel-Spielautomaten


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (31. August 2021)

Schon in den Pokémon-Spielen auf dem Gameboy (erschienen ab 1999) konnte man angeln und dadurch bestimmte Wasserpokémon fangen. 

Mein liebstes Angelspiel war Trophy Bass 4 von Sierra Entertainment. Das Spiel ist im Jahr 2000 erschienen. Ich war damals von der Grafik begeistert. Das tolle an dem Spielprinzip war auch, dass man mit einem Motorboot über verschiedene Seen fahren konnte. Dann hat man irgendwo angehalten und die Angel in die Hand genommen. Auch die Köderführung war sehr realistisch simuliert.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (31. August 2021)

Ich hatte damals das Spiel _Trophy Bass 3-D_ von Field & Stream bzw. von Sierra Sports.

Die Open World hat mir sehr gut gefallen und dass es relativ viele Fischarten zu fangen gab. Angefangen bei Black Crappie, über Walleye und Catfish, bis hin zu Muskie und Northern Pike. Lake Trouts etc. waren auch vertreten. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere konnte man unter anderem mit Rapala Ködern fischen, von daher war das Spiel hier schon relativ realistisch gemacht. Auch dass die verschiedenen Fischarten an unterschiedlichen und wohl auch realistisch nachempfundenen Hotspots zu befischen waren. Das Angeln bzw. Drillen selbst fand ich eher fragwürdig aber wie möchte man so etwas auch virtuell halbwegs realistisch abbilden?

Zig Jahre später warf ich dann noch einmal die virtuelle Rute auf dem Nintendo GameCube aus bzw. bei _The Legend of Zelda - Twilight Princess. _Die Fangerfolge hielten sich allerdings in Grenzen, ähnlich wie mein Spielerfolg allgemein. An einer frühen Stelle im Spiel scheiterte ich immer wieder bzw. kam ich trotz Tipps aus dem Internet einfach nicht weiter. Daher habe ich das Spiel nie beendet und es später dann verkauft. Schade, sicherlich einer der letzten guten Titel für den GC.


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (31. August 2021)

In jedem Spiel, was ich gespielt habe, habe ich erstmal geschaut, ob man dort angeln kann  
Stunden habe ich an den Gewässern in Ultima Online, Stardew Valley oder GTA 5 verbracht.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (31. August 2021)

Bei meinem 2-Monitor-Setup schaue ich abends auf einem nen Film und auf dem anderen angel ich in Rift, das geht mit einem halben Ohr und nem viertel Auge :-D


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (31. August 2021)

Bei Red Dead Redemption 2 war ich fast schon erschüttert über den Realismus der Fische. Auch beim Drillen und wo welche Arten vorkommen haben die sich wirklich Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Carphunter87 (1. September 2021)

Ich finde hier fehlt die Nennung von Pro Pilkki 2. Meine liebste Beschäftigung in harten Wintermonaten.


----------



## Seele (1. September 2021)

Ich hab mit Trophy Bass 2 angefangen. Da lockst du heute keinen mehr vor den PC, aber damals war es fesselnd. Weiter gings mit verschiedenen anderen Angelspielen. Richtig hängen geblieben bin ich dann wieder bei Matt Hayes Fishing, das war dann schon um einiges besser. Danach hatte ich mal noch irgendwas auf einer Konsole mal kurz gespielt. Aber das Interesse lässt nach. 
Nicht zu vergessen aber Zelda - Ocarina of Time auf dem N64. Mit dem legendären goldenen Köder. Als ich bei der Stelle war, war ich eigentlich nur noch Angeln und hab den Rest des Spiels vergessen  

Gibt's eigentlich wieder neue und richtig gute Angelspiele?


----------



## Carphunter87 (1. September 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich wieder neue und richtig gute Angelspiele?


Es gibt eins für die PS 4, welches ganz nett ist. Fishing Sim World. Macht kurzzeitig auch Spaß


----------



## hanzz (1. September 2021)

Also das beste Spiel fand ich bisher Russian Fishing 4


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. September 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Also das beste Spiel fand ich bisher Russian Fishing 4


Das zockt ein Bekannter von mir. Der suchtet das richtig. 
Der ist jetzt mit seinem Russian Fishing Buddy in eine WG gezogen und da zocken die zusammen. Ist schon manchmal bissl bizarr. Aber ab und an gehen die auch echt mal ans Wasser zum angeln...


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. September 2021)

Wahrscheinlich nur, weil die Grafik am Wasser besser ist


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. September 2021)

Jetzt müsste zu solchen Spielen doch eigentlich nur noch jemand eine simultan zum Spielgeschehen angesteuerte Drillmaschine auf den Markt bringen.
Möglichst so dass man seine eigene Angelruten verwenden kann, je nach Situation im Spiel. Auf Angelmessen gab oder gibt es ja einen solchen Stand, wo man glaube ich einen Marlin drillen konnte. Allerdings war das Geschehen doch recht linear bzw. hatte man nur ein Video vor sich und kein Spiel.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Oktober 2021)

Mir gefällt am besten 
"Fly fishing Simulator "
Zumindest das beste übers Fliegen Fischen das ich kenn.
Sogar Fliegen Binden kann man dort,wenn nix dabei ist in der Box.


----------

